# Former Army Ranger Sergeant Thomas Block (3/75)  Has A New Home



## Centermass (May 17, 2019)

Former NFL player Jared Allen presented former Army Ranger Sergeant Thomas Block and his wife Janine, their new home in N.H. through Jared Allen's Homes For Wounded Warriors. Ranger Block was severely injured by a suicide bomber in Afghanistan, October 2013, while serving with 3rd Ranger Battalion. He was also selected as the Army's Soldier of the Year 2014.

RLTW!


----------



## SOSTCRNA (May 21, 2019)

That's fantastic.  Great for everyone involved.


----------



## Devildoc (May 21, 2019)

I love these stories...


----------



## wmhutchison (May 21, 2019)

This is awesome!!


----------



## Grunt (May 21, 2019)

Simply put...that's outstanding for all parties involved!


----------



## Rando375 (Oct 14, 2020)

That's great


----------

